# Close up Bees sipping. Got some nice Proboscis shots



## SubwayRocket (Feb 8, 2017)

Had a nice day a few weeks back. The bees were out so I took some video. Enjoy ! 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## donbrownny (Jun 2, 2018)

So cool!! Great job filming and thanks for sharing. You can almost hear the bees letting out a "Ahhhhhh" as they drink!


----------



## SubwayRocket (Feb 8, 2017)

donbrownny said:


> So cool!! Great job filming and thanks for sharing. You can almost hear the bees letting out a "Ahhhhhh" as they drink!


Thank you Sir. Not seeing alot of bees out in the woods this year, just south of you. How's it looking up there ?


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

Thanks I enjoyed that!


----------

